# while we're on the subject of short biker girls... (see previous thread)



## metaldork (Oct 13, 2004)

i've been looking for a fs bike for my girlfriend who is 5' 1" on a good day (and for the record is japanese, so even short by those standards). found a small wsd specialized at a local shop which was still a bit big. but it seems no shops around here (nyc) will usually carry wsd bikes. their deal is you have to give them a 20% down payment to order it. then if you don't like it and don't buy it, the best they'll do is give you the 20% as store credit. seems like you could build up a lot of store credit at bike shops all over town finding the one you like. anyhoo, any short gals have some advice on what bikes to narrow the search down to/get around this obstacle?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I sure wouldn't put $$ down on a bike that might not fit. My advice is to keep looking.


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*what's your price range?*

I'm 5'2" and ride a XS Titus Racer-X, but they're not the cheapest FS bikes out there. They do, however, come in XXS, so it was very exciting for me to buy a bike that actually came in a smaller size. The Santa Cruz Juliana also came in a small enough size for me, as did the Trek Fuel. (FWIW, I liked the Juliana but thought the Fuel felt way too stiff, even after the shop repeatedly lowered the pressure in the rear shock. Others have different opinions.) The Yeti I tried (can't remember the model) and the Ellsworth Mini-Truth were both too big, even in the smallest sizes. Most of these bikes aren't cheap, though, and you didn't mention your price range. Also, I am very lucky to live in an area where I could test them out in my size before buying.

There are lots of other threads in the WL that address the question of sizing a bike for a small woman, so you can check those out for more opinions.


----------



## mbmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

I went through this when we were shopping for a bike for my wife. I called Cannondale and they were able to give me the names of some shops in the region (~120 mile radius or so) where they shipped bikes in a Petite frame size. I definitely saved time having to call every dealer in 4 or 5 states. You might call some of the mfgs who make the extra small bikes to see where they shipped some. Some are forbidden by contract to maintain dealer inventory lists but it should narrow your search down a bit.

BTW, finding a bike that fits well is REALLY important. My sister in law is 4' 11" and currently riding a 15" frame K2 and she's been having a lot of trouble clearing logs and rocks (she's an experienced rider...) and I'm convinced it's because the frame is too long and just has her stretched out too far to get the weight transfer she needs to get the front wheel up effectively. She has no problem doing the same on my wife's petite Jekyll.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

What shop are you going to? NYC has some regular bike shops and then it has some super pro shops. I used to live in Brooklyn. The two best shops in brooklyn were R&A cycles and Roys of sheepshead. Back in thier heyday, if Roy's didn't have it, It didn't exist. What part of town do you live in?


----------



## metaldork (Oct 13, 2004)

i live in park slope. we already went to r&a and they didn't have anything. i also don't really trust that shop. a friend bought a cross bike there a couple years ago and whoever at the shop built it up did a really crappy job. i've also heard some stories from others. never been to that place in sheepshead bay. also checked out sid's and gotham (where they had the specialized) in manhattan and a place around the corner from me the in the slope.

rather than set a price range, i'd rather find the right bike first, then worry about the price. most bikes come built with various components, so once you find the frame you like, you can get the price down by choosing components. or maybe get lucky and find it used if it's still too expensive.

she's riding a 13" trek now, which is a good size, but it's a hardtail. she only started riding at the end of last year and can handle most entry level tech stuff now, so i figure it's time to upgrade.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

My wife is also 5'1" and rides a Kona Kahuna-Deelux. I'm not sure what size the frame is (13" maybe) but it fits her nicely. It's not a wsd and I think that model has been replaced by something similar (maybe the Kikapoo). Only problem is weight. It's *very* noticably heavier than my 17" Specialized Enduro, although we've never weighed either bike.

Not sure how easy it is to find Konas on the east coast though. I think Trek makes a lot fo smallish frames too and you shouldn't have any problem finding them.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

Let your fingers do the walking. Pull out your yellow pages and call around. Call Roys. Also call some of the shops in Manhattan. There is a good shop on the upper east side. I think its something like Larry and Jeffs. Try them. Post your same question in the New York forum. I bet sombody over there knows something. And also call the manufactures. It should be easier but I don't think there are alot of female riders in NYC. Good luck with you search.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

metaldork said:


> i've been looking for a fs bike for my girlfriend who is 5' 1" on a good day (and for the record is japanese, so even short by those standards). found a small wsd specialized at a local shop which was still a bit big. but it seems no shops around here (nyc) will usually carry wsd bikes. their deal is you have to give them a 20% down payment to order it. then if you don't like it and don't buy it, the best they'll do is give you the 20% as store credit. seems like you could build up a lot of store credit at bike shops all over town finding the one you like. anyhoo, any short gals have some advice on what bikes to narrow the search down to/get around this obstacle?


I could be wrong, but have heard that Jamis is the way to go, and all my shorty friends ride that frame.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

*some more suggestions*

I just bought a frame at R&A, not a bad store, wouldnt trust them to put it together, but I wanted a chrome lugged road bike, and they had the right one at the right price...but tath is another story and another forum...

back to womens road bikes:
try calling toga bikes or gotham bikes, they are really nice and may have one in stock. Also, try brands fitness out on long island, they have a huge stock of bikes, but are complete a**holes to deal with in my experience, maybe they have WSD frame in stock that you can try out.

If your willing to take a little road trip, I'm pretty sure that Belmont wheelworks in belmont, MA could help you out, nicest shop i've ever been in, huge stock on the floor and willing to build up a frame just for you to try out. on the same matter, maybe speedgoat in PA would have a womens frame in stock. Good luck finding that small frame! (i've been there, built bikes for both sisters, 5' and 5'1" as well as gf, 5'2")


----------



## metaldork (Oct 13, 2004)

driving all over creation looking for a bike, while it sounds like fun, is probably not possible. gotham (and by extension tioga) is one of the places that requires 20% down just to order. that jamis 13" inch frame, however, looks like it has possibilities.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

metaldork said:


> driving all over creation looking for a bike, while it sounds like fun, is probably not possible. gotham (and by extension tioga) is one of the places that requires 20% down just to order. that jamis 13" inch frame, however, looks like it has possibilities.


It's NYC, how could driving aanywhere in that hell hole be fun? Cannondale used to have a very friendly return policy. Retailers probably won't bend over backwards for you but a manufacture will. If you can't find a local dealer (calling on the phone) that will set you up with a demo. Raise hell with the manufacture and I think they will magicaly make it happen.


----------



## mtbrae (Oct 11, 2005)

*wsd*



Maida7 said:


> It's NYC, how could driving aanywhere in that hell hole be fun? Cannondale used to have a very friendly return policy. Retailers probably won't bend over backwards for you but a manufacture will. If you can't find a local dealer (calling on the phone) that will set you up with a demo. Raise hell with the manufacture and I think they will magicaly make it happen.


I am 5'0" i had a hard time as well and didn't want a "girl" bike. any how I ended up with a 13 womens specialized. it feel small for me, i guesss because i rode a bike that was way too big for so long. 
I have been shopping around lately for an upgrade just on the internet and most manufacturers will give you specs and dealers.
I know rocky mountain makes a small 14 frame 
and Vicious cycles made in NY make a womens specific called jewel. Its a beautiful bike but a bit more pricey.it is a hardtail - which i prefer. and you can tour the factory
I think i am saving my pennies for this one


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Glenview*

I forget the name of the shop, but they seem to be on the ball. It's a nice ride out there too. Near the water


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Get her professionally fitted. It will be the best $100 or so you'll spend and it will save you loads of money in the long run.

Don't get her fitted by just anyone, ask around you local scene and find out who's recognized as an expert. Most bike shop employees typically have very little understanding of proper fit. Make sure you deal with a pro fitter who understands MTB'ing. Once she's been properly fitted, the world's your oyster. You can shop and compare any bike based on the numbers.

Also, don't get stuck on WSD "geometry." A lot of that is BS. Women, like men, come in all shapes and sizes and can just as proportionally different from one another.

If your GF is serious about cycling, it's within your budget, and she doesn't mind the wait, talk to a custom builder who specializes in frames for women like Margo Conover @ www.LunaCycles.com. Margo has been in the bike biz forever and also builds really nice bikes.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I'll second Kitty's recommendation of a Jamis. I ride a 13" Dakar and I'm 5'2". Their Dakar line comes in a variety of different models as well... the more you pay the better/lighter the ride gets, so there's something to suit every budget. There are a few other companies that make small sized FS frames... Kona springs to mind, then of course there are the _really_ nice (expensive) bikes like Titus.

- Jen.


----------



## tink bell (Mar 24, 2004)

metaldork said:


> i've been looking for a fs bike for my girlfriend who is 5' 1" on a good day (and for the record is japanese, so even short by those standards). found a small wsd specialized at a local shop which was still a bit big. but it seems no shops around here (nyc) will usually carry wsd bikes. their deal is you have to give them a 20% down payment to order it. then if you don't like it and don't buy it, the best they'll do is give you the 20% as store credit. seems like you could build up a lot of store credit at bike shops all over town finding the one you like. anyhoo, any short gals have some advice on what bikes to narrow the search down to/get around this obstacle?


if you haven't already gotten a bike, check out santa cruz. i'm japanese, 4'11" on a good day.  i ride a superlight juliana. it was between the sl julie & a giant (go figure). i was able to demo the julie & loved it. good luck!


----------



## bern (Oct 20, 2005)

*size frame*

i'm stand 4' 11...what size frame should i get...i'm planning to install 24 size wheels...tnx


----------



## castaway222 (Mar 24, 2005)

mbmojo said:


> I went through this when we were shopping for a bike for my wife. I called Cannondale and they were able to give me the names of some shops in the region (~120 mile radius or so) where they shipped bikes in a Petite frame size. I definitely saved time having to call every dealer in 4 or 5 states. You might call some of the mfgs who make the extra small bikes to see where they shipped some. Some are forbidden by contract to maintain dealer inventory lists but it should narrow your search down a bit.
> 
> BTW, finding a bike that fits well is REALLY important. My sister in law is 4' 11" and currently riding a 15" frame K2 and she's been having a lot of trouble clearing logs and rocks (she's an experienced rider...) and I'm convinced it's because the frame is too long and just has her stretched out too far to get the weight transfer she needs to get the front wheel up effectively. She has no problem doing the same on my wife's petite Jekyll.


i am 5'4" and used to ride a 15" K2...she needs to get a smaller frame!


----------



## metaldork (Oct 13, 2004)

btw, just came across this sticky on my morning cruise through the forums. my girlfriend got a 13" jamis dakar xlt a month or so ago and is very happy with it. but even with the 13" frame the standover is a little sketchy.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

metaldork said:


> btw, just came across this sticky on my morning cruise through the forums. my girlfriend got a 13" jamis dakar xlt a month or so ago and is very happy with it. but even with the 13" frame the standover is a little sketchy.


where did you end up getting it?


----------



## metaldork (Oct 13, 2004)

briarcliff bike works in briarcliff, ny. about an hour from where i live. it's a bit of a long story how we ended up there, but i had bought a bike for myself there about a month before and he was willing to order the jamis without any commitment from us.


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

Tacking onto this because I'm 90% sure I've looked at the brands mentioned and still haven't found anything short enough that will ever begin to be in my pricerange.

It seems all of the full suspensions have standovers of 29-30inches, even bikes like the women's specific trek fuel or cannondale rush. The standover on my hardtail is 26.5inches and I need nearly all of it!!! (I could stand over a 27 MAYBE a 28). Does this exist in a full suspension (without going custom...in my pricerange I'll be lucky to get used)?

I've been looking at used Jekylls (since their standover MIGHT work), but the BB to seatpost clamp length on a small is 17inches (assuming this bike is indeed a small as advertized) and my current bike is 15inches (advertized as a 14 inch bike??? now that's confusing). I don't think it's a good idea to ride with the saddle on the frame!??!!?!?!?!? :madman: :madman: :madman: 

I know there are other 5ft women out there. How did you guys overcome this? I can find hardtails all day long (and I do enjoy them), but I want to try a soft-tail (and don't see the need to add another hard-tail when mine is fine aside from being a mid-level bike). Am I doomed to never finding a full suspension to fit??


----------



## SOS (Jun 5, 2004)

Cougar, 
I didn't read all of the posts, so I don't know if you've looked at Kona or not. My fiancee is 4'11" and is riding a Kona Kikapu in a 14" frame. The standover height they list on their website seems to be wrong, as she has a 28" inseam and doesn't touch the top tube when standing over the bike. They list it as a little over 30". If you haven't looked at them yet, check out your local Kona shop and see if they have Kikapus or Lisas in your size.

If you can spend a little more $$$ go Titus. This year titus has a value version of their Motolite that comes in at $2500 complete and will come in a size down to xs, which is listed at a 26.25" standover height. The owners wife of the shop that I work at is 5' on the dot and she rides an 07' xs motolite and it fits like a glove. Titus claims the xxs in a racer-x can go down to 4'7". Hope that helps! Let me know if I can help out any more.


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks SOS, I'll look into the bikes you mentioned. I'm really beginning to doubt the whole advertized standover thing. I wish it were easier for me to get to bike shops and just get on a bunch of bikes; hopefully this summer I'll be able to get some places to try different brands (Mtn. View Cali. is much more densely bike populated than hickville ga. (said with all due love; I was born and raised here)). I may end up with another hardtail just so I can get something nice in my pricerange (1k doesn't go far in the bike world but I'm a soon to be grad student).

I do like the Titus and will keep my eye out for a dealer in Cali. (about all I can get to within reasonable distance here are Trek, Giant, Cannondale which doesn't leave much selection.)


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

CougarTrek said:


> Tacking onto this because I'm 90% sure I've looked at the brands mentioned and still haven't found anything short enough that will ever begin to be in my pricerange.
> 
> It seems all of the full suspensions have standovers of 29-30inches, even bikes like the women's specific trek fuel or cannondale rush.


I don't have any good news for you in FS department.

I know the Ellsworth Truth comes in XS and i ran into a woman on the trail yesterday that's 5' that was very comfortable on that bike - but i'm sure it's not cheap.

I'm 4'10" with a 26.5 inseam and I had to go custom. I went bling/bling on the parts so my FS comes in @ 23.6lbs when i'm running super light tires and light pedals. I think right now it's 24.6 with beefy tires and Candy Acid pedals.

for what it's worth - my FS is 2 years old and even tho i do love it - 24lbs is a lot a weight for a petite person to carry up a hill (that's 22% of my body weight - that's like a 150lbs person riding a 33lbs bike!) and throwing around in the corners.

recently i went to a rigid SS and with beefy tires and low air pressure i can pretty much ride any of the technical stuff on typical XC trails. You might be better off upgrading your hardtail instead of settling for a cheaper FS that's way heavy. YMMV.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

2007 Jamis Dakar (the base model) comes in a 13" size with a 27" standover.


----------



## bikerjane (Oct 22, 2010)

*Short Women, Short Bikes*

I noticed that this is a reference for posts for short women although it's pretty old, so thought I'd throw something into the mix for really short women (under 5' tall, like me) to consider as you do your research. 
I'm trying to move from a hard tail to full suspension bike and am having a very hard time doing so because the average standover for a small, xsmall or even petite full suspension bike is about 29 in. or a lot more. My max standover has to be no more than 27 inches(somewhat less preferred).
Recently I learned that youngsters sometimes use a 26 in. wheel in the front and 24 in. wheel on the rear. You may be able to arrange to test a bike with this configuration - I'm going to give it a try and will let you know the results.
My favorite at this time is the Trek EX Fuel series of bikes. I rented an EX5 and loved the handling in spite of the fact that supposedly it was too big. I'd like an EX8 but even the WSD series has a high standover for us shorter women.
I will post my thoughts on the larger wheel front/smaller wheel rear when I get a chance to try it out.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## j-9 (Jan 4, 2009)

bikerjane said:


> I noticed that this is a reference for posts for short women although it's pretty old, so thought I'd throw something into the mix for really short women (under 5' tall, like me) to consider as you do your research.
> I'm trying to move from a hard tail to full suspension bike and am having a very hard time doing so because the average standover for a small, xsmall or even petite full suspension bike is about 29 in. or a lot more. My max standover has to be no more than 27 inches(somewhat less preferred).


I'm 5'1 &1/2" with a 27" standover and went through this process two years ago when getting a dually. I have a small size Ibis Mojo with 80mm SID forks :thumbsup:


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

just under 5' with a 27.nothing" standover and i ride a canfield one with a 160mm fox talas fork. fits me like a glove.


----------



## Bonkbonk (Apr 20, 2008)

*5' full suspension chick..*

I know this is an old thread but I have to put may $.02 in. I am 5', 27"inseam.

I must brag that I LOVE my Titus Racer X- XXS. Unfortunately, Titus is no more (sure, it was purchsed, but they stopped making the Racer X before the closure and I don't think the X was as small). 
The Pivot Mach 4, XXS is a tiny big bigger than my x (less than in inch of standover difference) and will probably be my next bike.

I would also like to mention that I can stand over my male friend's medium Turner Flux from a few years back- I see that the xs has a 28" standover on paper, but I would really like to see what it is in person...


----------



## codename47 (Oct 20, 2008)

Because 26" rims are the same of all bikes I made this from pictures of 13" 5 Spot 2009 with 69 HA and my wife's XS Motolite with 120mm fork. 







As far as I can see the handlebar position is almost the same because of integrated headset of 5 Spot and ML has 1-2cm longer wheelbase(and the geometry chart says that) and standover of 5 Spot is lower at midpoint of TT.


----------



## xtremgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

In case you are interested, I have a Titus motolite size xsmall for sell. It has been barely riden and is in excellent condition. I can sell the frame only or the whole bike or combination of some parts/frame. The bike has cost me around 4500$ and is built up with top notch components (sram xo, thompson, raceface deus, chris king, mavic 819 with dt340s hubs, etc.)

I have also a Giant atx 890 (year 2001) for sell, size xsmall. Price is 400$. Email for details if interested.

Both bikes are in great shape and I'm selling them because I don't need 2 xc bike 

I think both bike would fit her since they have low standover height and are xsmall.


----------



## mtbboy2000 (Mar 4, 2008)

xtremgirl said:


> In case you are interested, I have a Titus motolite size xsmall for sell. It has been barely riden and is in excellent condition. I can sell the frame only or the whole bike or combination of some parts/frame. The bike has cost me around 4500$ and is built up with top notch components (sram xo, thompson, raceface deus, chris king, mavic 819 with dt340s hubs, etc.)
> 
> I have also a Giant atx 890 (year 2001) for sell, size xsmall. Price is 400$. Email for details if interested.
> 
> ...


Do ypu have a picture of the Xsmall Motolite and Looking for the frame only. Tx


----------



## xtremgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi mtbboy2000! Here are some picture of the complete bike: Titus motolite, size xsmall. If you are only interested in the frame, I can take it apart and sell you the frame only. Frame and shock (fox float rp23) are in mint condition. I have also protected the chainstay. Email or PM me for more pictures/Information or to make your offer 

https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6010851/

https://lp1.pinkbike.org/p4pb6010852/p4pb6010852.jpg


----------



## jamiep (Jul 10, 2009)

http://pivotcycles.com/bikes/getcopy/1/geometry


----------



## turtol (Apr 20, 2011)

codename47 said:


> Because 26" rims are the same of all bikes I made this from pictures of 13" 5 Spot 2009 with 69 HA and my wife's XS Motolite with 120mm fork.
> View attachment 600307
> 
> As far as I can see the handlebar position is almost the same because of integrated headset of 5 Spot and ML has 1-2cm longer wheelbase(and the geometry chart says that) and standover of 5 Spot is lower at midpoint of TT.


That is an awesome comparison. I have an XS FTM (similar in size to the ML I believe) and I feel it is too tall for me (27.5" inseam). I briefly hopped over a 5 spot at Sea Otter and felt it fit like a glove. Your picture indicates the little bit of extra standover I'm needing. I've been looking and looking for an XS 5 Spot and recently been told by Turner than they are discontinuing their XS due to lack of demand. I'm totally bummed.


----------



## codename47 (Oct 20, 2008)

yes, they told me at e-mail that for 2011 there be no XS, 2011 XS will be the lowest shandover bike with such slack geometry that I found till now.(except maybe Orange Five Diva 14"). Unfortunately 2010 is with 69 HA but it's possible to slacken it: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=672117. Difference between 2009/10 and 2011: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=672426
PS. comparison pictures are from 2009 5.spot with 69 HA


----------



## turtol (Apr 20, 2011)

The Orange 5 Diva is exactly what I'm looking into now... unless I find a used 5 spot.... thanks for the info!


----------



## whac (Jul 27, 2010)

*xxs bikes*

I am going through the same thing yet once again this year. I bought a small specialized era last summer sight unseen ( 'cause no one carries my size in the shops) . It turned out to be too big. I'm selling it and looking for a new bike.I had posted under women's lounge under 4 11 and the Mach 4 seems to be the one recommneded. I contacted them directly to see which shop would carry it. They're looking at working with my local shop ( eventhough they are not one of their dealers) to get one in there for me. Take a look at mythread it may helpful. 
good luck

Bythe way, someone mentioned they had no problems with hard tails, out of curiousity, what brand/model?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The first bike I learned to ride off road was a used FS (Santa Cruz Heckler) size medium According to the manufacturer specs it fits (5'4 to 5'10) I'm 5'5. But it seemed a bit big. I currently ride a size small Santa Cruz Blur LT which is a much better fit for me. Specifications are 5'0 to 5'5. I;m glad I went with the smaller bike. Its easier to handle. The better fit I believe might have do with reach and inseam along with component choices.


----------



## whac (Jul 27, 2010)

*mach 4*

Hi all,
the below is what a shop quoted me - what do you all think? Getting an XXS - rep is telling me it'll fit. (102 lbs, 4' 11) xo or xt? anyone feedback on the wheel combinations?

MACH 4 2011 XO (DT TRICON 1700) STOCK $5,699
MACH 4 2011 XO (DT 240 CUSTOM WHEELS) $5,995
MACH 4 2011 XT - (DT 240 CUSTOM WHEELS) $5,475
MACH 4 2011 XT - (DT TRICON 1700) $5,210
MACH 4 2011 XT - (DT 350 CUSTOM WHEELS) STOCK $4,875


----------



## Acrophobe (Oct 29, 2011)

wife is seeking titus racer x in XS but their site suggest they have no stock- does xtremegirl have hers still for sale?

what to do?
mach 4 is next best bet it seems
she rides a XS intense that fits great, but has two VPP bikes, I kinda want her to try something else as a XC bike, we built(over built) her carbon safire into a trail/light AM rig, she wants something racier in 69.5+ head angle thats shorter than 540mm TT..thx


----------



## Lookup (Jul 2, 2009)

Acrophobe: Chris Cocalis, founder of Titus (now defunct, I believe) is also the founder of Pivot. You'll see some very solid, small bikes within the Pivot brand. 

I'm 5'3, and Pivots are one of the only bikes that truly fit me. I ride an XS Mach 5.7.The small is ok, but the XS is perfect. 

.


----------



## Meowhead (Jan 15, 2012)

I am 5'3" and looking to buy a bike for forest trails with lots of roots and twisties but not a lot of jumps. This would be my first one... I have just been riding a schwinn ridge (yeah I know, but I wasn't gonna drop more than $250 to find out if I would stick with the hobby or not) I love the fact that the bike is very lightweight!! Has decent brakes & shifters. Do not like that it's too big for me. So I feel kind of stretched out and the handlebars, pedals & seat sucks. Some components of the bike are decent but to cut costs they cheaped out on the rest.

Anyway so my question is I've only been riding "hard" for a month should I just keep this bike until something breaks & then buy something that fits me better? Or go ahead and find a better fitting bike so that I can enjoy the rides more? I don't have a lot of cash so I would have to get financing and maybe find something used on ebay w/ the advice of similar sized riders.

Sorry if this question is not clear enough I just need help and hope someone will read this.


----------



## bspill1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Doesn't look like you have much choice but to keep riding that bike while you save some money. My 5'2" friend ended up with a specialized 5 inch travel bike. They've also got a 4 inch travel with even better standover. Both were pretty good value depending on how much cash you have got and interest level.


----------



## Meowhead (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks bspill for the reply. Think you're right I'll just keep having fun on the ol schwinn while I save up for something better. I'm still learning anyway, so when I crash it I don't feel so bad  It's just not the most comfortable ride so I keep my outings short. For now just keeping an eye on ebay for slightly used bikes that are my size!


----------



## bspill1 (Aug 20, 2010)

There is some easy fixes to some bad problems of cheap bikes. Your seat, grips, pedals, tires and handlebars/stem could make the biggest difference to any bike. Since it seems like you might have a bike with not a lot of resale value in the first place, these parts are mostly transferable to the new bike. Honestly, you can really learn a lot riding a subpar hard tail. Maybe start a new thread with a picture of your bike, explaining that you're saving for a first quality bike and looking for suggestions on this bike in the meantime. There is always plenty of opinions on parts to upgrade around here. Also, it can be hard to find a used bike in the size you're looking for. The bonus is it maybe a score when you finally do.


----------



## Acrophobe (Oct 29, 2011)

Mines 5'2 and rides a devinci frantik in XS
hard to find but worth it


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

My gf (5'3" 110lbs) has gone through this same process recently. She sat on a few frames and decided on a size small specialized era (100mm x 100mm). It fits her like a glove and she is glad she was patient and found a frame that really fits her body.

We are now searching for a DH bike for her. Currently the top of our list is an XS 09 Knolly Delirium-T. Does anyone in this thread have any input on DH bikes?


----------



## bspill1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Demo 8 came in an extra small this year. My friend couldn't afford that or most of the full on downhill bikes that were not tanks. Previous generation flatline for example. The older glory frames came pretty short but I think the standover was pretty high. You will probably have the best luck with something in the 7 inch range. We did look at the frantik's. Found more of those on Pink Bike. They all looked hammered though. Transition TR 250 and the Intense Uzzi were my favorites. Ended up with a Giant Reign X.


----------



## ikkin (Jul 17, 2008)

i am 5'3" and have an '08 turner DHR that i freaking LOVE as my DH bike. The small frame is teeny tiny, which makes it way easier to handle than any other DH bike i've ridden. when i was in bike purchasing mode i rode a norco vixa, a giant, and an orange 224. the turner was by far the best fit for me of all of those. i think the new DHRs are teeny tiny as well, just can't comment on their rideability.

can't recommend the older DHR enough for a smaller rider though. So fun.


----------



## Lookup (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm 5'3 as well and have the XS Specialized Demo 8. It fits well. 

I've tried to stand over the Giants, but the top tube is way too high. Treks are also pretty low-slung from what I've seen. I can stand over my friend's large Session frame with plenty of room. I've not ridden one though.

I've heard great things about Transitions, but I couldn't find any dealer with one in stock. 

Good luck!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

My GF and I are also researching a bike for her.

She's 4'11" and her inseam is around 26.8" or so. We want a FS bike, and I can't seem to find one that would work fine. We live in Mexico and finding bikes to test is very hard. For now, the first tool I have is looking into geo charts, which might mean or might not mean much.

One of them is the SC Juliana, another the Pivot Mach 4 or Mach 5.7 (which in paper would work) and another the Titus FTM, all in XS. The Mach 4 comes in XXS, which I think is very good. 

Both the Mach 5.7 and FTM have the top tube length pretty similar to what she's riding now (a hardtail), Mach 4 has it either shorter in XXS or longer in XS. But so far, it has the lowest standover I've found so far (25.5), while the Mach 5.7 is 26.5 (pretty close to her inseam). I prefer the top tube length of the M 5.7 over the M4. Titus FTM standover is not as good (27.3), and probably that's too high, but she liked the frame and is the cheapest. I know that if it doesn't fit, $1.00 is $1.00 too expensive. 

I thought that the Juliana was going to be a good option, but again, standover height is about 27.8, and top tube is shorter.

I don't know how much I'm putting into standover height, but I'm searching for other options. What other bikes should we look into?


----------



## speckledtrout (Jul 29, 2007)

If I may offer some advice, at least between the Juliana and the Pivot... I think she'll enjoy the ride of the Pivot much more than the Santa Cruz. While I have never ridden the Mach 4, I have ridden the Mach 5 and I owned a Juliana. The Pivot is a better bike all around. It pedals infinitely better and is so much more fun on the downhills. It is more expensive, though. But worth every extra dime, in my opinion.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

speckledtrout said:


> If I may offer some advice, at least between the Juliana and the Pivot... I think she'll enjoy the ride of the Pivot much more than the Santa Cruz. While I have never ridden the Mach 4, I have ridden the Mach 5 and I owned a Juliana. The Pivot is a better bike all around. It pedals infinitely better and is so much more fun on the downhills. It is more expensive, though. But worth every extra dime, in my opinion.


Thanks for the advice. So far the Pivot's been the best option regarding size, and it looks pretty good.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Thanks for the advice. So far the Pivot's been the best option regarding size, and it looks pretty good.


I just measured her inseam with her riding shoes, and it's 28.1, and reviewed different options, and the SC Nickel also seems like a good option, plus we can get it in Mexico a lot easier than the Pivot. We still cannot get one to demo, but at least there is a dealer here, and the bike looks pretty good.

I will post updates later. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I just measured her inseam with her riding shoes, and it's 28.1, and reviewed different options, and the SC Nickel also seems like a good option, plus we can get it in Mexico a lot easier than the Pivot. We still cannot get one to demo, but at least there is a dealer here, and the bike looks pretty good.
> 
> I will post updates later. Thanks for all the info.


Yesterday my gf and I went bike shopping. She saw the Trek Lush SL and loved it. We just ordered it, it looks pretty good, and it's light. Great standover for her.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

A female neighbor of mine is pretty petite and she rides a Santa Cruz Blur, fwiw.


----------



## codename47 (Oct 20, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Yesterday my gf and I went bike shopping. She saw the Trek Lush SL and loved it. We just ordered it, it looks pretty good, and it's light. Great standover for her.


congrats:thumbsup:
Is it possible to take few pictures for one side of that XS Lush when it comes, I'm interested about it for my wife.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

codename47 said:


> congrats:thumbsup:
> Is it possible to take few pictures for one side of that XS Lush when it comes, I'm interested about it for my wife.


Sure I'll post pics, it will likely take about 2-3 weeks. We ordered in S for several reasons. One is that ll the Lush have the same standover, which is very generous  Another is that the top tube in the small is 21.3, and her current ride is 21.5, and the XS is 20.8, so it's only half an inch. I will more likely be changing the stem to a shorter one (the lbs salesman told us it came with a 90mm stem, I will likely put a 50 or 60 depending on how she feels like).

We weren't able to weight the bike, but at least it feels light stock.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

My wife is 5'1.5" and is about 104 lbs. She is on a 2009 Titus Racer X 15". The bike fits her body geometry really well. Got a good deal on it from a fellow rider that I know. Previously, she was on a 13" 2007 Trek Fuel EX7 WSD, and that was a tad bit small. 

I always thought that at just shy of 6 feet, I would have a hard time finding a bike, and choosing between medium and large. At least I have a lot of options. There are not as many for a female rider that is short.


----------



## evh22 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a trek lush s. I'm really pleased with it.
I'm 4ft9 and of otherwise normal proportions! the bike shop guys were worried about the standover. 

i learnt to ride without standing over the crossbar on any bike. I can standover the lush just but with very little room as the saddle is behind and the top tube bends up in front of me. If you are used to this its fine, if you like standover then you have to consider that the measurements are at its lowest and it does curve up so if you are really short like me then it is limiting. 
Otherwise its an awesome bike, really fun. Needed to saw off half the seat post so an uppy-downie post is not an option and not really really light but am dead chuffed with it.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

evh22 said:


> I have a trek lush s. I'm really pleased with it.
> I'm 4ft9 and of otherwise normal proportions! the bike shop guys were worried about the standover.
> 
> i learnt to ride without standing over the crossbar on any bike. I can standover the lush just but with very little room as the saddle is behind and the top tube bends up in front of me. If you are used to this its fine, if you like standover then you have to consider that the measurements are at its lowest and it does curve up so if you are really short like me then it is limiting.
> Otherwise its an awesome bike, really fun. Needed to saw off half the seat post so an uppy-downie post is not an option and not really really light but am dead chuffed with it.


Which frame size did you went for? xs or s? What bike did you use previously?


----------



## evh22 (Mar 12, 2012)

got the xs, the rest of the geometry fits me well.

i have a trek 4500 wsd hardtail, think its a 14.5inch which was small compared to the other makers at the time (2005). I can't stand over it unless on tips of my shoes, became very good at jumping off

can post more about the lush geometry tomorrow if it helps.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

evh22 said:


> got the xs, the rest of the geometry fits me well.
> 
> i have a trek 4500 wsd hardtail, think its a 14.5inch which was small compared to the other makers at the time (2005). I can't stand over it unless on tips of my shoes, became very good at jumping off
> 
> can post more about the lush geometry tomorrow if it helps.


I would loooove a pic. My GF is about your height (4'11"), and the shop didn't had the small or x-small frame to test, but she did stand over the medium bike and, only from the standover, she had no problem, but she did feel the bike long for her.

The small lush has about the same effective top tube as her current ride (at least, I measured it on her bike and it's similar to the published on the Trek site).


----------



## fatredcircle (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey All,

Just wanted to share my experiences with fitting my girlfriend with a bicycle. This might be a long post, but should be helpful for the shorter folk.

First off, KW hasn't ridden a bicycle since she was a kid, when fitment didn't matter and injuries were fixed with a kiss and a pretty bandaid. Luckily for me, she wanted to join in on the riding, as mountain biking is such a big part of my life. So far we're just riding paved bicycle paths, but nonetheless, quite fun to be able to share experiences.

She's 4'9" - 4'10" depending when you measure her, asian build (if that matters), small hands, short legs, and a big heart. She has an inseam of about 25"-25.5".

I wanted to stay with 26" wheels and looked at the geometry of almost every bicycle manufacturer. There was only one that came within her range, and it was Pivot's Mach 4 in a XXS Bike Detail | Pivot Cycles - Mountain Bikes for XC, Trail, Downhill. It comes with a 100mm fork and has a 25.5" stand over. Unless someone can correct me, this is the lowest stand-over height frame made, including hard tail frames. The downside is, Pivot Mach 4 frames in XXS are expensive, and on the used market, they're extremely rare and sell quickly. I waited for a year until I found a used one online, and snatched it up quickly.

I built the bike with spare parts that have accumulated over many years, but here are the important specs:
Frame: Pivot Mach 4, XXS
Fork: Fox 32 FIT RLC 120mm
Brakes: Avid Juicy Carbon
Stem: Race Face 50mm stem, 10deg
Bars: ControlTech Carbon flats, 
Seatpost: Thomson Elite Setback
Shifters: SRAM X9

With the current specs, I had her check standover, basic riding, and it didn't feel right to her. You could tell she wasn't comfortable on it. I ordered a Thomson set back seat post, so I could put the seat a bit further back, so when she dismounted the saddle she'd be able to stand closer to the back - the lowest point of the top tube. That wasn't enough. She was still relegated to dismounting with the bicycle on an angle and she wasn't building the confidence she needed to enjoy riding - moreso worrying about the little things instead. And while stand over height isn't the be all, end all of measurements, it was the most important measurement for us. She didn't feel confident stepping off the saddle and impacting her crotch.

I found out FOX 32 forks can be lowered. I managed to get 2x20mm travel spacers from my LBS, took the fork apart, rebuilt and inserted the spacers to reduce the travel from 120mm to 80mm. This effectively lowered the standover height from just over 26" to 25". I had her do a standover and quick ride and it was instantly noticeable how much more comfortable she felt on the bike.

The Juicy Carbon's were also reach adjustable. I managed to dial the reach down to fit her finger length. The Short stem also made the cockpit smaller to fit her. I may switch to a riser bar just so she's more upright/comfortable too. Sure these measurements aren't ideal for a typical XC bike, but at the end of the day, all that matters is that she fits and is comfortable on it.

I'm not a professional by any means, but if anyone has any questions about this build or fitting a smaller person, I'm always willing to help. Just drop me a line. Even if this post ends up being years and years old.

Peter.


----------



## TrailTrek (Jul 7, 2013)

Old thread but figured I could add my bike size. I am 5'2" and ride a 13" X-small men's 2013 Trek 3500 disc. Bike fits perfect, 29er felt abit too much for me more on the price side verses size but I am happy with a 26 as well. I had a hell of a time finding a used bike in a small/x-small frame and ended up finding the Trek at a local bike shop for a great deal.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

I did not see Specialized Myka mentioned yet. 

That is what we have settled for for my wife at the moment. Fits well and she likes it. Has few significant upgrades as stock is heavy. 

Chris.


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

Got a Jekyll Small last year. It's just a hair too big for me. Will be selling it. Just ordered a Yeti ASR5-C XS. I have a long torso so fit better on a guys bike. I am 5'2". It is a frustrating journey especially when one does not have the opportunity to demo much. Standover on Yeti is 28.


----------



## Ilyam3 (Nov 21, 2011)

What cranks are you ladies using? 175, 170 mm or shorter>? I'm building a bike for my daughter and have 175 mm cranks. She is 5 ft tall on xs frame. Thank you


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

5'3" building up a small knolly endorphin...went with 170mm for a little extra clearance with the carbon cranks.


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm 5'1" and running 170mm cranks on both my hardtail (cannondale tango sl1) and am building a pivot mach 5.7 with them too. It's just more comfortable for me.

And I definitely share the frustration of not being able to test ride many bikes...


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

Also went with 170mm cranks on the Yeti. I have not got it yet so I am really hoping that it will make a significant difference going to xs. I checked all of the geometry against all of my measurements and it works on paper. Of course there is nowhere to demo an xs.


----------



## MTBmoose (Dec 31, 2003)

So Laine, how is the fit for you on the Pivot Mach 5.7? My wife tried a small Ibis Mojo SLR and loved the ride, but the standover was a dealbreaker. She has a Blur XC in x-small and, while the Mach 4 in XXS would work fine, she's leaning towards something with more travel and with more relaxed geometry. Did you go with the XS frame? How did standover work out for you? Also, did you go with a 140mm or 150mm fork?

Thanks
mtbmoose



laine said:


> I'm 5'1" and running 170mm cranks on both my hardtail (cannondale tango sl1) and am building a pivot mach 5.7 with them too. It's just more comfortable for me.
> 
> And I definitely share the frustration of not being able to test ride many bikes...


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi MTBmoose- I'm loving it. I initially tried a Blur TRc in a small, which has a 27.9" standover. I liked the bike on a demo and ordered it from Competitive Cyclist, but once I started riding it on my normal trails, I struggled with the standover. I had maybe a half inch clearance, if that. And it really messed with my confidence. So I returned that frame and got the XS Mach 5.7c frame, with a 26.6" standover. I feel much better with that extra 1.3" - both physically and psychologically. 

I'm really happy with the purchase. I've been riding almost every weekend at this point (took last weekend off - I bruised my rib with an awesome endo/ass-over-teakettle wipeout while trail riding two weeks ago), and it has been a blast. The bike eats up the trails and it's given me some real confidence on the more technical terrain. I'm riding with a 140 fork in the front. 

Happy to answer any other Mach 5.7 questions you or your wife may have.


----------



## allsk8sno (Apr 9, 2005)

my wife is 5'1" and on a small specialized myka FSR. we've swapped out most of the components but the wheels to better suit her. 

the cranks are a big one, my wife also has pretty short legs and 170mm feels bad for her after longer rides, so we had to step down to 165mm

also we stepped up the fork to a 150mm (comes with 100mm front and rear) and that made the bike handle so much better, and the standover is still OK, though if we set the for a little lower its fine, luckily the fork is a marz am 1, with the ETA so it can lock down at like 100 or 120 for the climbs, which again makes it a great fit she says...

i'm worried for what the future holds for 26" wheels as most of you ladies and my wife included, can't really go bigger on the wheel/tire size


----------

